# Leo's second birthday



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

According to my best "guesstimate", yesterday was Leontine's second birthday. When I first rescued her as a 12 week old puppy from the parking lot of a Laundromat, neither my vet nor I actually expected her to survive. She was skin and bones, and so weak, she could barely stand. Look at her now...

Leo's birthday 011 by RBElwell, on Flickr


Leo's birthday 021 by RBElwell, on Flickr


Leo's birthday 051 by RBElwell, on Flickr


Leo's birthday 043 by RBElwell, on Flickr

And one that I took back in November, that I find hilarious. 

The girls, a mockingbird, and Connor 108 by RBElwell, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Leo !!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday , you beautiful girl. Very nice pictures.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

You did a great thing for her. Just look how beautiful she is now!

Happy Birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Leo!  She's come a lonnnnng way hasn't she.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Leo. She looks great! You have done a great thing.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Leontine, what a lovely name. She is a lucky girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Leo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous girl, Happy Birthday!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Happy birthday, Leo! She looks so happy!


----------

